# Should we change Macosx.cafe back to herve's bar and grill?



## xaqintosh (Dec 2, 2002)

I personally don't like "macosx.cafe", "herve's bar and grill" was much better, IMHO. how about you? a lot of you haven't been around long enough, but that was its old name.


----------



## edX (Dec 2, 2002)

no


----------



## xaqintosh (Dec 2, 2002)

any reason why?


----------



## evildan (Dec 2, 2002)

no, Herve is not here anymore... seems silly to have a forum named after him... perhaps we could name it after our founder, or our Admin, Ed?


----------



## Ricky (Dec 2, 2002)

It seems weird to have it named after anyone, IMHO.  This place is for all.


----------



## xaqintosh (Dec 2, 2002)

yea, guess so, but I don't like the current name much, any new ideas?


----------



## edX (Dec 2, 2002)

funny i was debating about just shortening it to "The Cafe"


----------



## TommyWillB (Dec 2, 2002)

Depends....


Bartender!!

Long Island please!





Bartender??!??


----------



## edX (Dec 2, 2002)

she's at herve's (the thread) tommy. you should know that


----------



## adambyte (Dec 2, 2002)

To me, "Bar and Grill" sounds much more fun than "Cafe." However, "Cafe" is probably more likely to attract the new people looking for a "miscellaneous" section. But if we had it my way, it would be the macosx.com Bar & Grill.

just my two-hundredths of a dollar.


----------



## Alex (Dec 3, 2002)

I used to call my forums The Pub... admins/moderators were Bartenders...

not that its a good idea, just kinda got me to think back *wipes tear*


----------



## themacko (Dec 3, 2002)

I would have said yes a couple months ago, but seeing as how Herve is no longer posting here (as Herve anyway, hi Tree!)  I don't see much point in it.


----------



## edX (Dec 3, 2002)

i agree macko - so any other great suggestions? if you guys can wow us with your creativity then maybe we'll change it.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 3, 2002)

24 7 ???


----------



## drunkmac (Apr 5, 2005)

Hmm he's not posting here anymore...forget it. No changes.

But maybe something like Scott's Pub or Scott's Dive Bar would be good


----------



## ziess (Apr 5, 2005)

Talk about waking the dead...§


----------



## adambyte (Apr 5, 2005)

Holy crap. Why are we dusting off THIS thread? 

Look! I posted! heheh


----------



## ziess (Apr 5, 2005)

It does seem a bit weird to be talking about this, 4 years after it happened.


----------



## scruffy (Apr 5, 2005)

I like the idea - historical flavour and all.


----------

